# So they say women of color shouldn't wear a smokey eye...



## Elle93 (Nov 26, 2009)

....Because it looks like a "black eye" what do you guys think of this?


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm as pale as they come but this sounds beyond dumb. I mean, if a smokey eye is done really badly it can look like a black eye on anyone, regardless of skintone. 
Anyone can rock a smokey eye. I've seen some fotd on here with woc doing amazing smokey looks!


----------



## Ebbychina (Nov 26, 2009)

I love smokey eye looks, especially purple smokey eyes! IMO WOC can rock almost any look. However, as with any complexion, it ultimately depends on the application.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 26, 2009)

I read this title and literally said out loud " What the f**k?"
um who the hell said that?
A smokey eye is UNIVERSAL, it just depends on how you wear it, application, and the colors you choose. 
I myself love a purple smoked eye, and of course the classic black/grey smokey eye...
and I love how brown smokes look on lighter people, like NW 20s and such
whoever said that crap NEEDS a black eye
Edit :LOL Ebby and I are in agreement with the purple


----------



## Kragey (Nov 26, 2009)

Um, what? If anything, I think the issue with WOC would  be that smokey eye wouldn't show up as well, while we uber-pale women would get the black-eye look from heavy application!

As noted by previous posters, anybody can wear a smokey eye...I'm from the Kevyn Aucoin school of thought, though, which dictates that anybody can wear anything they want as long as they do it right.


----------



## gemmel06 (Nov 26, 2009)

UMMMM Sorry but who said this?????????? Just wondering...............Where did this info come from?


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't agree with that. I've seen many women of color to the smokey eye look and I think it looks just as beautiful as it would on any other skin color.


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_UMMMM Sorry but who said this?????????? Just wondering...............Where did this info come from?_

 
I was actually on yahoo answers and I stumbled upon it and apparently alot of people agreed and I was kinda like...huh?!


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elle93* 

 
_




I was actually on *yahoo answers *and I stumbled upon it and apparently alot of people agreed and I was kinda like...huh?!_

 
That used to be my internet crack until I stumbled upon SPecktra lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 26, 2009)

The smokey eye is my go to when Im going out. Not once in my entire makeup life have I been told I look like I have a black eye. Misinformation travels faster than truth.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 26, 2009)

That's my first time hearing that mess.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Nov 26, 2009)

Who says this? I've never heard that before.
I've always heard ANYONE can wear a smokey eye.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 26, 2009)

^ I agree
This doesn't look like a black eye to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Posting this picture to show you can be of a darker skin tone, and still rock the smokey eye in any  color!!!!! Smokey eye FTW


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 26, 2009)

^ very good example =]


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 26, 2009)

They say that women of color can't wear smokey eye, red lipstick, bright lipstick, blue eyeshadow, etc. They say that women of color should only wear nuertral eye makeup and neutral blush and neutral,nuertral, neutral. I couldn't abide by those rules so I stopped being a woman of color and decided to be a black woman.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 26, 2009)

^ I like that!!
And I freaking LOVE blue eyeshadow so whoever made that rule up can kick rocks


----------



## Kragey (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't feel bad, ladies; supposedly, the rules are the same for us pale women: "only use pinks and nudes, cause you'll look like a clown with bright colors on!" Pffffft.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2009)

Neh, that's b/s.

I'm pale as snow, but my BFF is a gal of color,Fiona, and she can rock any look, esp. smokey eye. It's looks gorgeous on her with a black liner and nudy-pink lips. Very elegant and beautiful.

This statement is so wrong and incorrect,imo.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Nov 26, 2009)

Really? I never heard of that one before. I bet it was a make-up no0b who would've said that crap. I've seen WOC do it and it looks nice. Now it the eye make-up was done heavy than that would be a black eye. But whoever said that has some serious issues.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 27, 2009)

That's the first time I've heard this...


----------



## L281173 (Nov 27, 2009)

I am an NC50 and I rock smokey eyes.  Black is not the only color that can be used when creating a smokey eye.  Colors such as navy blue are great.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 27, 2009)

Who is "they" and who cares what "they" think? I've always hated these so called rules made up by these imaginary people. Women of colour can wear what ever they want, smokey eye included.


----------



## lara (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elle93* 

 
_





I was actually on yahoo answers and I stumbled upon it and apparently alot of people agreed and I was kinda like...huh?!_

 
Proving that Yahoo Answers is the last place anyone should look for an answer about anything!


----------



## snkatha (Nov 28, 2009)

If that's true then i think i'll continue making my mistakes! Some of these rules are ridiculous and seem to ignore one basic fact. Makeup is supposed  to be fun!!


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I am an NC50 and I rock smokey eyes. Black is not the only color that can be used when creating a smokey eye. Colors such as navy blue are great._

 


I Agree!  I was just gonna say that navy makes for a very nice smokey eye on WOC.  I also like to do a brown smokey look when I wanna have a slightly jazzed up natural look.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_They say that women of color can't wear smokey eye, red lipstick, bright lipstick, blue eyeshadow, etc. They say that women of color should only wear nuertral eye makeup and neutral blush and neutral,nuertral, neutral. I couldn't abide by those rules so I stopped being a woman of color and decided to be a black woman._

 

Do you mind if I save this quote? LOL. All the credit goes to you, though.


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Do you mind if I save this quote? LOL. All the credit goes to you, though._

 
Of course, have fun with it.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 28, 2009)

^ LOL I like that quote!!
But it's crazy how people seem to make up these rules for darker skinned people, and even very light skinned people.
WHo are they to tell us what and what not to wear? 
And you know what's sad? Some people actually do follow these " Rules" like mu aunt. SMH, all that woman wears is Razin blush, and brown eyeshadow 
And the few of my friends that actually DO wear makeup, only keep it neutral, like um, hello? Let's explore the different colors of the rainbow please!


----------



## Evissa (Nov 28, 2009)

I have never heard anyone say that before.But the smokey look doesn't have to be limited to black, a purple or grey variation looks softer on the eyes.

I think with any make up look its about balance depending on how the hair was styled,what you were wearing it with and I think its a look everyone can pull off


----------



## meela188 (Nov 28, 2009)

I love a black smokey eye, it looks great on me with a bit of silver on the inner corners


----------



## CocoLicious (Nov 28, 2009)

The smokey eye is universal...there are no rules to make up.  I believe in coloring outside the lines.  Dark greens, blues, and other jewel tones look wonderful on women of color and can be smokey as well.


----------



## gemmel06 (Nov 28, 2009)

There are no rules when using makeup!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ladies........please dont listen to this mess


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm surprised!  I actually thought that a smokey eye was one of the more flattering looks for WOC.  I love it so much that I often rock a purple/gray version of it in the daytime.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 30, 2009)

that's a smokey eye, no? i don't look like i played 7 minutes in the closet with ike turner...lol


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 13, 2009)

lol^ ike turner


----------



## Nicala (Dec 13, 2009)

I can't believe anyone would think that. Anyone can pull off ANY looks, regardless of skin color!


----------



## smeegal9 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll be honest, if I try a smokey eye with the dark circles under my eyes, I do look like I got socked! Now with light concealer underneath it is better, but not 100% great. It doesn't have to be black shadow eaither. I cannot have a dark color on my lid when I am tired!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 14, 2009)

Who the hell are "they?" _They _sure are ignorant.


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 14, 2009)

If I see this nonsense somewhere else...

This is so offensive, if makes me sick. 

We see beautiful WOC rocking colors all the time...red lips, pink cheeks...

Did I miss the 20/20 special on why WOC are walking around with black eyes, busted lips, and bruised cheeks?


----------



## j4lyphe (Dec 15, 2009)

I almost always wear some sort of smokey eye when I do go all out on the makeup... Carbon is like my best friend to smoke out ANY colour lol


----------



## lenchen (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ebbychina* 

 
_I love smokey eye looks, especially purple smokey eyes! IMO WOC can rock almost any look. However, as with any complexion, it ultimately depends on the application._

 
I agree. It all depends on the application. I rock smokey eye looks all the time! I own over 16 mac quads all have a diferent smokey eye theme using different colour hues including purple!


----------



## Manna (Dec 16, 2009)

This probably the one of the dumbest "theories" I've ever heard.

Like lenchen has said, it depends on the application...not the color of the lady's skin. Smokey eyes look stunning on Rihanna, Lucy Lui and Aishwarya Rai.


----------



## crystrill (Dec 16, 2009)

My smokey eye is my favorite look! 

Some people are just not open to things. The MAC district manager did my cousins makeup once in a smokey eye and it was REALLY nice and everyone loved it, BUT her. She said it made her look like she had a black eye and it totally didn't. Some people are just, for a lack of better wording, IGNORANT, when it comes to makeup.


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_They say that women of color can't wear smokey eye, red lipstick, bright lipstick, blue eyeshadow, etc. They say that women of color should only wear nuertral eye makeup and neutral blush and neutral,nuertral, neutral. I couldn't abide by those rules so I stopped being a woman of color and decided to be a black woman._

 
This made me pump my fist in the air ...love the ending... and i've also heard the same things. I even use to abide by them when i was much younger. it is all about application. I just purchased my first RED lipstick and im dying to rock!! im just waiting till i do my "Rhianna" hairstyle lol....But seriously i think that we as WOC must stop letting others idea's or opinions dictate whatwe do or how we do something. Makeup is self-expression! The only reason we shouldnt do anything is because WE dont think it work for us. And even then get a 2nd or 3rd opinion sometimes


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 16, 2009)

^ Wow someone from the BX on this forum?? Welcome , my BX sista!!!


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elle93* 

 
_




I was actually on yahoo answers and I stumbled upon it and apparently alot of people agreed and I was kinda like...huh?!_

 
 Oh, I've gotten this comment plenty of times in real life. Some people ACTUALLY believe that dark makeup makes WOC look like raccoons or abuse victims. It's usually accompanied with open laughter.   Some people, you know. But, they do say ignorance is bliss.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 18, 2009)

I really doubt it matters. Unless you go emo. Then you look like a racoon rather than a black eye.

But its what you like, not what others like.
so honestly even if it did look like a black eye, if you dig it then other people shouldn't care..


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 3, 2010)

TBH, I have really dark undereye circles, so I can't do a black smoky eye at all. Even when I try with purple or green, they look darker , so obviously I'm not doing it well enough. Are there any Youtube tutorials on smoky eyes  by WOC?


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambodidi* 

 
_TBH, I have really dark undereye circles, so I can't do a black smoky eye at all. Even when I try with purple or green, they look darker , so obviously I'm not doing it well enough. Are there any Youtube tutorials on smoky eyes  by WOC?_

 
Why don't you use a concealer to cover those circles?


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Why don't you use a concealer to cover those circles?_

 
I do, and nothing covers them up completely. MUFE Full cover with an illuminator eg Touche eclat or Diorflash comes close, but not completely. I've tried heaps of creams, and they do get better, but they're still there even with makeup. It's very depressing. I'm thinking of having laser for it.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambodidi* 

 
_I do, and nothing covers them up completely. MUFE Full cover with an illuminator eg Touche eclat or Diorflash comes close, but not completely. I've tried heaps of creams, and they do get better, but they're still there even with makeup. It's very depressing. I'm thinking of having laser for it._

 
Awww, that sucks!  I'm sure that you're still beautiful -- circles and all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate to suggest another concealer to you, but Bobbi Brown makes a GREAT one.


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks so much. I have tried the BB one, but I suspect I'm not getting matched to the right colour by the MUAs. I'm going to try the peach corrector under the concealer next.


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_^ Wow someone from the BX on this forum?? Welcome , my BX sista!!!_

 

Im like a month late but HEYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes we can wear a smokey eye... Check out my tutorial on it:
YouTube - Smokey "Club" look


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Jan 15, 2010)

hhhhugiukjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jan 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fancydymedout1* 

 
_Im like a month late but HEYYYYY!!!!!!!!!_

 
 BX in the house! LOL im all excited now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now as for the thread, the title just makes me laugh. Like really? Who even says that? There are like a kajillion ways to wear a smokey eye, and I've seen my sisters of all skin tones rock them like no other.


----------



## stilett0s (Jan 24, 2010)

I agree with the poster who said the smokey eye is universal, just as having trouble matching e/s with your skin tone is a problem everyone one has. It reminds me of a half-white, half-Honduran friend who once told me black e/s doesn't look good on black girls. Psh. Another friend told me the same thing, and I fell for it, only to find out years later that I look amazingly hot in MAC's Black Tied when I apply it properly. Bottom line...I think it comes down to the colors you're using, the look you're going for, and how much of each color you use.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NubianHoneii* 

 
_*BX in the house!* LOL im all excited now._

 
BX all day!


----------



## yummy411 (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambodidi* 

 
_Thanks so much. I have tried the BB one, but I suspect I'm not getting matched to the right colour by the MUAs. I'm going to try the peach corrector under the concealer next._

 
please do! it helps loads! sometimes depending on how i feel about the coverage, i sometimes go on top of my concealer with corrector. i correct until i'm satisfied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  victoria secret pro makes an awesome palette. the concealer is stiff enough to handle oily skin (if this applies to you).  there are some rules of thumb to help: blue/brown  darkness use peach, orange etc...


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone of any colour can make smokey eyes look pretty rank, you just have to be real cack handed!

Perhaps the make up skills of people on Yahoo answers are substandard to those on Specktra?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 2, 2010)

I love Vixxan's quote.

And I think the notion is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_Anyone of any colour can make smokey eyes look pretty rank, you just have to be real cack handed!

*Perhaps the make up skills of people on Yahoo answers are substandard to those on Specktra?*_

 
I've come to learn to stay out of the makeup section on Yahoo Answers. Bitches don't know what they're talking about


----------

